# Docky perde i Docklets

## nevhack

Salve a tutti volevo sapere se qualcuno di voi utilizza la docky bar..

La strana cosa che succede è che mettendo sulla barra i normali collegamenti ai programmi non succede nulla tutto ok..

ma aggiungendo i Docklets quali ad esempio Trash, Bookmarks e mounter.. al riavvio trovo solamente quelle dei programmi, mentre perde i docklets attivati dal menu stesso del programma..

è capitato mai a qualcuno di voi? in che modo è stato risolto?

grazie.

----------

